# Netbeans automatisch Einrücken



## wottpal (14. Sep 2010)

Ich benutze bei Netbeans regelmäßig die Funktion Quelle -> Formatieren, was mir meinen Quelltext automatisch einrückt.
Kann ich diese Funktion so ändern, dass er mir z.B. bei for-Schleifen und if-Anweisungen die geschweiften Klammern weglässt, wenn darunter nur eine Anweisung steht?

Also:


```
if(true)
   befehl();
```

statt:


```
if(true){
   befehl();
}
```

Viele Grüße


----------



## gman (14. Sep 2010)

Hi,

du kannst unter "Tools -> Options -> Editor -> Formatting -> Language = Java -> Category = Braces"
verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobieren. Welche in deinem Fall zutrifft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Cage Hunter (15. Sep 2010)

Den Sourcecode umformatieren hat aber wenig mit "Netbeans automatisch einrücken" zutun 
Ich fürchte im Nachhinein geht das nicht, zumindest ging das bei mir nie...
Da wo du keine geschweiften Klammern haben willst musst du sie wohl händisch entfernen...
und wenn Du ne RegEx dafür benutzen musst :/
Aber sag mir bitte bescheid, wenn ich mich irre^^


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Sep 2010)

Doch, das geht auch nachträglich (jederzeit) nach den eingestellten Kriterien.
Um die Umformatierung durchzuführen muss die Tastenkombination 
	
	
	
	





```
Alt + Shift + F
```
 gedrückt werden.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Sep 2010)

wottpal hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich diese Funktion so ändern, dass er mir z.B. bei for-Schleifen und if-Anweisungen die geschweiften Klammern weglässt, wenn darunter nur eine Anweisung steht?



Und der Sinn dahinter ist ...? Bei Ausdrücken/Anweisungen die über mehrer Zeilen gehn sollen also Klammern stehen? Da führt doch zu total inkonsistenten Code. Meiner Meinung nach entweder immer mit oder immer ohne - aber nicht mischen. Das lässt sich in dem Template Editor auch nicht so leicht einstellen. Was machst du wenn z.B. die eine Anweisung auf mehrere Zeilen umgebrochen wird? Klammer hin, oder nicht? Da müsste der Code Formater sogar noch den Code interpretieren.


----------



## wottpal (15. Sep 2010)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> oder immer ohne


Das geht wohl nicht  
Ich finde lediglich, wenn man nur eine Anweisung hat sieht es ohne Klammern schicker aus.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Sep 2010)

Entspricht aber glaube ich nicht den Sun Coding Conventions.


----------

